# T3i is officially mine!



## cnick975 (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys, I am stilll fairly new to the forum but I just want to inform you that I purchased my T3i on amazon & will be receiving it on Wednesday I can't wait to open that bad boy up & use it!


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jan 3, 2012)

Congratulations! I have a T3i as well, and I love it  if you have any questions about it, feel free to ask me, or anyone else for tips! We're all here to help


----------



## BastiaanImages (Jan 3, 2012)

Enjoy your new camera and post some of your good shots, it always helps to let more experienced photographers give you comments and critique.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome! You made a great choice. I currently shoot with the T1i, and while I plan on upgrading when (if) it kicks the bucket, I'm really happy I got it to sort of learn the ropes of photography.


----------



## cnick975 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys I appreciate it, I will be asking for help shortly lmao


----------

